

How to successfully develop and release an Android game - jonaldomo
http://jmoses.co/2014/10/23/how-to-successfully-develop-and-release-android-game.html

======
nathanstg
Interesting information. Gives me some motivation to work on an app of my own!
Are you currently working on anything yourself?

~~~
jonaldomo
No, do you have any ideas?

------
mcriss
This was a good read. Its nice to see indie game developers getting some love.
Did you know the guys?

~~~
jonaldomo
Thanks, no I didn't know them. But I really enjoyed the game and was curious
how they were able to get it released.

